# CEBU & DAVAO: Landscapes, Seascapes, my Second Home



## gregie27

_hi guys, id like to share my snaps of Cebu, Philippines. This is one of the tourists spots here so im sure you'll love to know more about this place. will be updating this once in awhile as i tour this excellent and awesome place! cheers! HDRS. BNW, LUCIS ART, PURISTS can be found here 

*Stunning Sunset awaits at Moalboal, Cebu*
Defined as the Diving Paradise of Cebu it is bounded on the North of the Municipality of Alcantara, roughly around 135km away from the city. We went there to relax, enjoy the sand and see the grand sunset it is also famous of. Lingaw kaayo means so much fun and the group definitely had a blast along with the good food and swabe drinks!

Legend states that a Spaniard was walking around the place and met a town folk near a bubbling underground spring. The Spaniard asked the folk in Spanish as to the name of the place. The folk unable to perceive the Spanish language answered bocal bocal for he discerned that the Spaniard was asking about the bubbling spring. Bocal-bocal was a tongue twister to the Spaniard hence Moalboal._ CC ARE ALWAYS WELCOME 

*SAMAL TAXI*
HD> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3410/3671309032_ae262dcd13_b.jpg






*READY*
hd -> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3300/3632240549_bafe8a1a71_b.jpg





*SHORE ON MONO*
HD> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2475/3566820530_9a4b5b82aa_b.jpg


----------



## gregie27

*HUMILITY*
HD> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2566/3681297379_4cf71175e4_b.jpg





*ESCAPE*





*GAURDIAN*


----------



## gregie27

*MY VERSION OF BLISS*





*REAPING*





*BRIDGED*





CC ARE ALWAYS WELCOME


----------



## Mersad

Amazing shots. Your work is excellent. Love the first two and the "Escape" one the most.


----------



## Dcrymes84

I love 2,6 and 9. Just amazing shots.


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta

wow. Very nice.


----------



## Coffeesoul80

They are amazing!!!


----------



## gregie27

Mersad said:


> Amazing shots. Your work is excellent. Love the first two and the "Escape" one the most.





Dcrymes84 said:


> I love 2,6 and 9. Just amazing shots.





TriniPhototakeoutta said:


> wow. Very nice.





Coffeesoul80 said:


> They are amazing!!!



thanks so much sir mersad, dcry, trini, coffee im glad you liked it:blushing:

*AT THE EDGE*
HD> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3640/3618915623_c291dac3c1_b.jpg





*SHIFTING SANDS*
HD> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3307/3639360097_59b53f3046_b.jpg




*
COSTA LETICIA*
HD> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3377/3649071005_f6f85da160_b.jpg





CC ARE ALWAYS WELCOME


----------



## Mersad

Love "Shifting sands". Great composition and even though a lil overexposed i still like it. Has a very calm feeling to it.


----------



## gregie27

Mersad said:


> Love "Shifting sands". Great composition and even though a lil overexposed i still like it. Has a very calm feeling to it.



thanks sir for the comment, just a quick question overexposed in some parts or the entire pic?


----------



## gregie27

my first snaps of my cam just a hobby back then 3 months ago but now its like a passion.

*KAWASAN FALLS 1ST LAYER*
HD> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3646/3461535761_c930e74e32_o.jpg





*HIDDEN*
HD> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3660/3429712960_fb2eb0b81b_o.jpg





*THE SOURCE*
HD> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3557/3462352066_5556a4540b_o.jpg





CC ARE ALWAYS WELCOME


----------



## delizo23

Philippines!!! Kumusta sa TPF Pare!


----------



## gregie27

delizo23 said:


> Philippines!!! Kumusta sa TPF Pare!



hi sir! yup Philippines it is! I'm just wondering whats tpf means?


----------



## enufced904

gregie27 said:


> I'm just wondering whats tpf means?



It means The Photo Forums.  Great shots by the way.  I'm pinoy as well.  Unfortunately I don't know much tagalog .


----------



## Mersad

gregie27 said:


> thanks sir for the comment, just a quick question overexposed in some parts or the entire pic?



I guess overall. But it's not that bad.


----------



## gregie27

enufced904 said:


> gregie27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering whats tpf means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means The Photo Forums.  Great shots by the way.  I'm pinoy as well.  Unfortunately I don't know much tagalog .
Click to expand...


oh thanks haha i didn't notice that no problems we can talk in english:thumbup: peace brother!



Mersad said:


> gregie27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sir for the comment, just a quick question overexposed in some parts or the entire pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess overall. But it's not that bad.
Click to expand...


ok sir will refer again at histogram on my next set. cheers


----------



## MarkV1184

Pare! Ang litrato ay maganda! Glad to see another Pinoy on the board. I would love to go back to the Philippines to get some shots. Most of my family is still back in Manila/Laguna area!


----------



## gregie27

MarkV1184 said:


> Pare! Ang litrato ay maganda! Glad to see another Pinoy on the board. I would love to go back to the Philippines to get some shots. Most of my family is still back in Manila/Laguna area!



hi sir! let me know if you can swing by cebu. im originally from manila just transferred here in cebu for work. so far i love it here! haha


----------



## gregie27

*LETS CHILL*
HD> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/3654128480_a9aa31ec43_b.jpg






*RELAX*
HD> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3334/3654123720_a0bba92b84_b.jpg





*TILT*
HD> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2587/3664263251_7fe62b9624_b.jpg


----------



## Tasmaster

All hands on deck! We need to push the ocean back straight!


----------



## gregie27

gregie27 said:


> *LETS CHILL*
> HD> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/3654128480_a9aa31ec43_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RELAX*
> HD> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3334/3654123720_a0bba92b84_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TILT*
> HD> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2587/3664263251_7fe62b9624_b.jpg





Tasmaster said:


> All hands on deck! We need to push the ocean back straight!


thanks for the coments sir, however i do find this perspective somewhat refreshing..


----------



## Tasmaster

The comment was well-meant. It was from the perspective of a boatman, more than a photographer; yout photo sucked me right in i guess . 

It is always nice to see things from a different angle :mrgreen:


----------



## gregie27

Tasmaster said:


> The comment was well-meant. It was from the perspective of a boatman, more than a photographer; yout photo sucked me right in i guess .
> 
> It is always nice to see things from a different angle :mrgreen:



no worries sir. point taken:thumbup:


----------



## gregie27

_"Live life" as some of say it. This is the idea when i got here in Cebu. Last weekend, me and my friends joined Island Banca Cruises and went hopping to 3 different islands. It's not the luxury cruise your thinking instead we rode a white "Banca" and If you will ask me,man sailing through the waters and feeling the wind against your face is just surreal!

It would sound cliche to you, it really is a break from the toxic and hassle life in the city. At that moment it's just calmness and the group felt relieved. With that in mind, let me present to you Carpe Diem, Tres Islas!_


----------



## psmeraldi

I like the first one with the boat and the one with the bridge; they all are very nice anyway.


----------



## max3k

how did you get the vivid blue and green in this one? HDR? PP?


----------



## gregie27

max3k said:


> how did you get the vivid blue and green in this one? HDR? PP?



hi max i used cpl and nd grad .9 for this shot. then PP in ps cs4.


----------



## gregie27

psmeraldi said:


> I like the first one with the boat and the one with the bridge; they all are very nice anyway.



thanks sir, thanks for dropping by!

_Our first stop was Talima Marine Sanctuary, we passed by Gilutongan channel. It's a good 45min banca ride and upon reaching the spot we were welcomed by other staff of Island Cruise. Unfortunately, i don't know how to swim so i ended up taking pics of the place and my friends who were fond snorkeling, diving, and a couple of us rented a jet ski._ ;D

here is their website> Islands Banca Cruises - Cebu, Philippines - Island Hopping, Scuba Diving, Dive Safaris and More

*BLESSINGS ARE ALL I CAN THINK OF*





*LEAD US*





*GROUP HUG*
HD> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2479/3717197392_36c45c5842_b.jpg





CC ARE ALWAYS WELCOME​


----------



## gregie27

_The Gilutongan Marine Sanctuary is a 14.89-ha. no take marine reserve on the eastern side of Hilutangan Island.  The marine sanctuary includes fringing reefs from the coastline across the reef flat and to a 20-80o slope.  Underwater visibility is good.  There are now many fishes including a school of batfishes. _ - PhilReefs on the Web - Home

*GILUTONGAN SANCTUARY*
HD> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2617/3720269820_3fae15f074_b.jpg


----------



## Amethyst

Oh my, these are beautiful!  Particularly Bridged, Kawasan Falls and Hidden.  Lovely!


----------



## gregie27

Amethyst said:


> Oh my, these are beautiful!  Particularly Bridged, Kawasan Falls and Hidden.  Lovely!



thanks for looking amethyst! all the best!


----------



## papatooth

i love the blues, i like the worn out paint on the foot bridge.


----------



## gregie27

papatooth said:


> i love the blues, i like the worn out paint on the foot bridge.



thanks for dropping by sir. will try to shy away with the saturation this time to keep the natural ble hues.


----------



## gregie27

*TWIGGY *
HD> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2446/3742253493_8f1a852df6_b.jpg






*MARLO ATTACK*
HD> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2428/3743049576_50189e2aba_b.jpg





*WANDER*
HD> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2538/3743056774_6f5cc910c1_b.jpg





CC ARE ALWAYS WELCOME ;D  ;D​


----------



## gregie27

_Last weekend I celebrated my 1st fiesta at Badian,Cebu.  Me and my friends also attended a wedding and the 3 days being there, literally is heart pounding! Lechon, Humba, and other Cardiac delight is over flowing! haha ;D We stayed at our friend's Cold Spring Resort and at last i got decent snaps of it! I remember taking pictures of it before but i ended up doing it HDR style. ;D Here are some of the pics i got of the fiesta, Seascapes of Green Island and Badian Cold spring Resort.  Thanks for Looking! ;D_


----------



## boogschd

no place like home

awesome stuff


----------



## gregie27

thanks for the comment sir and for dropping by

_We went to Green Island around 430pm, unfortunately when we got to the beach it started to rain!  We stayed inside the car and hoped that it would stop. Inside the car looking already at the surroundings made me and my friends smile! haha it was white sand and pristine clear waters! after 30 min the rain  stopped i quickly ran to this spot hehe _

*#2 GREEN ISLAND*


----------



## gregie27

*#3 TRUMP*




cc are always welcome​


----------



## ottor

This whole thread is upsetting ..................... I can't even afford a weekend in Boise ... 

Nice shots ..... 'really' nice.... :mrgreen:


----------



## gregie27

ottor said:


> This whole thread is upsetting ..................... I can't even afford a weekend in Boise ...
> Nice shots ..... 'really' nice.... :mrgreen:



saw your site and i like the pictures especially in the sand dunes! thanks sir for the kind comment! its still early to have a vacaday!


----------



## gregie27

_"So, what is moral fiber? It's funny, I used to think it was always telling the truth, doing good deeds, basically being a *toink* boy scout. But lately I've been seeing it differently. Now I think moral fiber's about finding that one thing you really care about. That one special thing that means more to you than anything else in the world. And when you find her, you fight for her. You risk it all, you put her in front of everything, your life, all of it. And maybe the stuff you do to help her isn't so clean. You know what? It doesn't matter. Because in your heart you know, that the juice is worth the squeeze. That's what moral fiber's all about." _ 

*#4 MORAL FIBER*


----------



## gregie27

_Love the beach and shore a lot_   

*#5 THE GREEN STRETCH*


----------



## lvcrtrs

I love the first post, as well as Escape, Bridged and Shifting Sands. Particularly I like the angles and perspective you shot. The colors are quite pronounced which many of us envision island scenes to truley be. The subject mater is fe-nom-in-al as well.


----------



## gregie27

lvcrtrs said:


> I love the first post, as well as Escape, Bridged and Shifting Sands. Particularly I like the angles and perspective you shot. The colors are quite pronounced which many of us envision island scenes to truley be. The subject mater is fe-nom-in-al as well.



thanks for the kind comments there! thanks for dropping by:thumbup:


----------



## Mazzarooney

These are amazing inspiring shots.  I would love to take pictures like this!


----------



## gregie27

Mazzarooney said:


> These are amazing inspiring shots.  I would love to take pictures like this!


thanks for the kind commment! all the best!


----------



## gregie27

Still unfinished album haha ;D sharing some backlogs. 

*#6 JITTERS*
ISO 50/ 25mm/ f22/ 10"/ ND400


----------



## Canon 450D

Simply stunning photos!!!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm filipino too brah...never knew Cebu was so beautiful.  Palawan, Boracay...please post more?


----------



## luvtin

im from the philippines too bro, your works are stunning very nice pictures...


----------



## peachz

looks like you've visited one of the most beautiful places in the world! I love the first one, and the bridge shot is also amazing


----------

